# Canyon Red Vw Polo 6n - Show Car Entry



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

Heres something I done a while ago. I did some work for a forum member of another forum I use but would like to share the detail with DW

The car is a Canyon red Vw Polo 6n that the owner has owned for quite a while, its been extensively modified including smoothing of the body work and shortened plate recess at the rear and number plate recess removed from the front. Arches have also seen alot of attention to accomodate the wheels at the required ride hieght.

Just to put this out there it was arranged for the car to be washed by the owner beforehand due to limited time on the day, also the wheels in the pictures are just the winter wheels and the owner did not request for them to be detailed.

Products used:

Meguires quick clay/quick detailer
Makita 9227 cb rotary polisher
Sonus Pads
Menzerna IP 3.01 and FF 85RD
Meguires stage 2 glaze
Collinite 476s wax
Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel

Pics after the claying stage:























































50/50 on the wing









50/50 on the bonnet, I think you can tell which is the before and which is the after 









Just incase you cant, the finish on the bonnet after polishing









the sun came out so it was a good opportunity to see the defects to be corrected









Bonnet polished:









50/50 on the door:


















Corrected wing:









Corrected N/S front door:









Lower door:









Passenger side and half the tailgate corrected:









O/S wing Corrected:









O/S rear door before (both had the same finish):









O/S front door after Correction:









Lower door:









50/50 O/S front and rear door:









And finally the after shots from the day:



























































































My favourite after shot  :





















































































































And a picture from the show (borrowed as I wasnt in attendance):









Thanks for looking:driver:


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice nice nice ;P


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

awesome mate, cracking job on a sweet little motor!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

looks great nice work but i would have cleaned the wheels anyway


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Gavb said:


> looks great nice work but seriously clean the wheels


I'm guessing those are just the 'Daily Driver' wheels and don't get any TLC, unlike those rather nice Show Wheels.

A stunning finish, a really nice colour too :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I'm guessing those are just the 'Daily Driver' wheels and don't get any TLC, unlike those rather nice Show Wheels.
> 
> A stunning finish, a really nice colour too :thumb:


daily driver wheels or not bbs wheels deserve to be loved


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

Yeah thats right Gaz, bare metal alloy wheels that have been run over winter during the salty and rainy conditions


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice work, amazing how much deeper the colour is once corrected :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the last pic sums up for me, all the good work thats been done


----------



## 2KLS1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Really good work there mate. Thats a great color too.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Great job on the paint, but what is it with vw modders and those stupid looking show wheels that look like washing machine drums with tyres.


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Kapil's car looks awesome.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice mate great results their....Loving the rear number plate in the boot.
Just though you may what to have alittle lokk at our polo...?

Not had any correction work yet tho.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice one. Tidy little motor there!


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

thanks for the comments!

smart - tiny pic but if its the one I think it is I remember seeing it at a few local meets from when the old owner had it. very nice!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking finish you got there and great correction work, lovely colour too :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice car, good work


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great stuff! The last picture is very good - shows the car off perfectly


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing work on the Polo:thumb: looks gorgeous and very shiny in the show picture


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

Just a few more recent pics from a local meet, Im happy to say the owner is doing a good job with his wash routine:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice pics, excellent deswirl job mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Saw this at UD, next to some of my mates cars... looked spot on :thumb:


----------

